# Will there be PS6?



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

Hello,

at this point will there even be a PS6? What are your predictions, will we live in a cloud?


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 19, 2022)

my glass ball says try again later in 6 years or so


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 19, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Hello,
> 
> at this point will there even be a PS6? What are your predictions, will we live in a cloud?



Try again when you get a ps5 lol


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

DBlaze said:


> my glass ball says try again later in 6 years or so


Yeah, but at that point everyone will know. This is about predicitons.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

probably will be full bc.  sony really fucked up bc with the ps5.


----------



## krakenx (Jun 19, 2022)

The PS5 is selling well, so why not?  They will keep making them as long as people keep buying them.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> probably will be full bc.  sony really fucked up bc with the ps5.


Does the PS5 have PS3 bc?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

What puzzles me is, why are they releasing their titles on PC? This disolves the integrity of the console. Maybe they will go for a branding type of thing on PC or full on cloud?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

ps3 games are streamed behind a paywall, and ps1 and 2 games--some can be bought, but others are behind same wall.  the wild arms game I bought is for ps4 and 5, so it may not be technically ps1, and the wild arms 3 game I bought is for ps4, so it may not technically be ps2, so who's to know what's actually the ps1 or 2 versions, if any really exist.  however, I do prefer an upgraded version if possible.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

btw, wild arms is for both ps4 and 5, and you get both when you buy it.  ps5 means instant load times or near instant or should anyway, however the opening seems to be letter boxed (hope the entire game isn't that way).


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, wild arms is for both ps4 and 5, and you get both when you buy it.  ps5 means instant load times or near instant or should anyway, however the opening seems to be letter boxed (hope the entire game isn't that way).


Is it possible to gift one version to a friend?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Is it possible to gift one version to a friend?


that I'm not sure.  I recently bought tales of symphonia for steam for less than $5, but that said it couldn't be gifted.  no idea on that one.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that I'm not sure.  I recently bought tales of symphonia for steam for less than $5, but that said it couldn't be gifted.  no idea on that one.


Thanks anyway. Having the option to gift one version to a friend would be a selling point for me.


----------



## KitChan (Jun 19, 2022)

No, they're going to skip 6 and go straight to PS7 because 6 got scared of 7 and ran away.


----------



## Nakamichi (Jun 19, 2022)

in an EMF-cloud? Maybe!


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

KitChan said:


> No, they're going to skip 6 and go straight to PS7 because 6 got scared of 7 and ran away.


7 IS scary...


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

Nakamichi said:


> in an EMF-cloud? Maybe!


If you have cable network you should be fine.


----------



## Nakamichi (Jun 19, 2022)

Creamu said:


> If you have cable network you should be fine.


I.... i only have 2,4ghz wifi and 5G


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 19, 2022)

Q: Will there be PS6?
A: Yes. Undoubtedly.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

Nakamichi said:


> I.... i only have 2,4ghz wifi and 5G


Okay that's going to be quite a bit of constant radiation. However, if you will use the playstation(6) cloud that want add to that. Only turning it off would make a change, really.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

AkikoKumagara said:


> Q: Will there be PS6?
> A: Yes. Undoubtedly.


Why are they releasing their titles on PC?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

more revenue, I'd imagine.  console gaming is becoming less and less important, aside from Nintendo consoles, since they may never release their mainstream stuff on the pc.


----------



## AleronIves (Jun 19, 2022)

The question you should be asking is not whether there will be a PS6, but whether the PS6 will have an optical drive.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

AleronIves said:


> The question you should be asking is not whether there will be a PS6, but whether the PS6 will have an optical drive.


If shortages continue and they will be able to sell only to a nieche audience, they could build a vinyl player on top of it. The rest can play on PC or cloud.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

Creamu said:


> If shortages continue and they will be able to sell only to a nieche audience, they could build a vinyl player on top of it. The rest can play on PC or cloud.


the shortages kinda remind me of when you'd have a ps2 with a modchip or something before softmods.  you'd have a rare system that others didn't have.  if you use the normal channels, you should be able to get one pretty easily though.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the shortages kinda remind me of when you'd have a ps2 with a modchip or something before softmods.  you'd have a rare system that others didn't have.  if you use the normal channels, you should be able to get one pretty easily though.


That must have been a nice time.

Are the PC releases related to the shortages?


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 19, 2022)

no there no exclusives anymore people are moving to PC and Xbox


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> no there no exclusives anymore people are moving to PC and Xbox


and playdate


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> no there no exclusives anymore people are moving to PC and Xbox


indeed, almost no exclusives left that aren't already on pc or another system.  I prefer consoles though, because I don't have the money to invest in a good pc to play everything.


----------



## Sypherone (Jun 19, 2022)

i think PS 6 will be some hybrid Console, for those who want a physical device at home. But main feature will be cloud gaming.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> ps3 games are streamed behind a paywall, and ps1 and 2 games--some can be bought, but others are behind same wall.  the wild arms game I bought is for ps4 and 5, so it may not be technically ps1, and the wild arms 3 game I bought is for ps4, so it may not technically be ps2, so who's to know what's actually the ps1 or 2 versions, if any really exist.  however, I do prefer an upgraded version if possible.


Even then, the selection of streamable PS3 games currently available is rather limited and bad. I believe there are still more of them than PS1 and PS2 games though.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 20, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Even then, the selection of streamable PS3 games currently available is rather limited and bad. I believe there are still more of them than PS1 and PS2 games though.


I hate the idea of streaming, since I have a data cap.  also, I don't like that you can't buy some of these games, and you're forced into this service if you want them.  I've bought many games from game pass, since I didn't like idea of playability being tentative.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Why are they releasing their titles on PC?


Why wouldn't they? There are a lot of PC gamers who aren't going to buy a PS5 but will buy the games if they can play them. It makes sense. It broadens their consumer-base. A PC isn't direct competition with a console, but it's also not very different than them, either, in many ways. They can make a quick buck this way off of people who otherwise wouldn't even be in their ecosystem to buy their product.

I guess the short answer is this: consoles are basically PCs at this point, architecture and all, and a port is a quick and simple way of making money from people who otherwise wouldn't have bought the product(s).


----------



## Milenko (Jun 20, 2022)

The average consumer doesn't care about backwards compatibility


----------



## micp (Jun 20, 2022)

AkikoKumagara said:


> Why wouldn't they? There are a lot of PC gamers who aren't going to buy a PS5 but will buy the games if they can play them. It makes sense. It broadens their consumer-base. A PC isn't direct competition with a console, but it's also not very different than them, either, in many ways. They can make a quick buck this way off of people who otherwise wouldn't even be in their ecosystem to buy their product.
> 
> I guess the short answer is this: consoles are basically PCs at this point, architecture and all, and a port is a quick and simple way of making money from people who otherwise wouldn't have bought the product(s).



They will also get people coming into the ecosystem who hadn't thought about it before. They may play a game that's available on PS5 and PC and then think "oh, that game looks good but it's not on PC yet", so they go out and purchase a PS5.

It's a win/win for Sony and Microsoft doing this because they're making money regardless.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2022)

Obviously. You think Sony's gonna stop making consoles when they're selling so well?


----------



## boomered (Jun 20, 2022)

will there be a ps7?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

AkikoKumagara said:


> Why wouldn't they?


Brand integrity.


AkikoKumagara said:


> There are a lot of PC gamers who aren't going to buy a PS5 but will buy the games if they can play them.


Yes for gamers it is great. I like the idea as well.


AkikoKumagara said:


> It makes sense. It broadens their consumer-base. A PC isn't direct competition with a console, but it's also not very different than them, either, in many ways. They can make a quick buck this way off of people who otherwise wouldn't even be in their ecosystem to buy their product.


Isn't PC pretty much microsofts territory?


AkikoKumagara said:


> I guess the short answer is this: consoles are basically PCs at this point, architecture and all, and a port is a quick and simple way of making money from people who otherwise wouldn't have bought the product(s).


You are right. The architecture is very close to a regular PC nowdays compared to PS3 or even the wii.


Milenko said:


> The average consumer doesn't care about backwards compatibility


I don't know if that is the case anymore. There is such a great cataloge of games from PS1 to PS5 and whats coming out nowdays often is more formulaic than PS1 or PS2...


The Real Jdbye said:


> Obviously. You think Sony's gonna stop making consoles when they're selling so well?


What if they cant get the transistors?


boomered said:


> will there be a ps7?


No


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What if they cant get the transistors?


Then people will have to wait a bit before they can easily get one. Which is the same situation as with the Wii, that thing was sold out everywhere for months, and it's still one of the best selling consoles of all the time. Scarcity seems to just make a product even more popular. People want something even more when they can't have it.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jun 20, 2022)

I think sooner or later cloud services like Stadia and X Cloud will kill off consoles. It's not what consumers want right now but the stuff that current gen consoles have are things that people got mad about when M$ tried to do it with the Xbox One.

Unlike removing the disk drive and requiring an internet connection to activate a game you have on physical media cloud gaming does actually provide benefits. No install times, no updates, always running on the latest hardware if there is a revision.
Gamers might not want it right now, but people always trade away their consumer rights and privacy for the sake of convenience eventually. We've already seen it with movies / TV shows. At least with them you can pirate a local copy. You can't make your own backup of a game that only exists in some data center somewhere.

Will there be a PS6? Maybe? It depends on how fast ISPs roll out faster speed internet that can support game streaming. I don't think there will be a PS7.

Consoles are for the average person, and the average person won't give a shit if they don't actually own their games as long as it is convenient. This is already happening with Game Pass. I don't think owning hardware will ever go away because there will always be enthusiasts but those enthusiasts will be on PC.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2022)

Why wouldn't there be, people would get tired of the 5 at some point


----------



## caki883 (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Hello,
> 
> at this point will there even be a PS6? What are your predictions, will we live in a cloud?


Is ps5 out? Can´t find any for the official price


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why wouldn't there be, people would get tired of the 5 at some point


Read the post before yours.


caki883 said:


> Is ps5 out? Can´t find any for the official price


Maybe it will get worse. That way PS6 never come...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Read the post before yours.
> 
> Maybe it will get worse. That way PS6 never come...


My post still stands


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Jun 20, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> I think sooner or later cloud services like Stadia and X Cloud will kill off consoles. It's not what consumers want right now but the stuff that current gen consoles have are things that people got mad about when M$ tried to do it with the Xbox One.
> 
> Unlike removing the disk drive and requiring an internet connection to activate a game you have on physical media cloud gaming does actually provide benefits. No install times, no updates, always running on the latest hardware if there is a revision.
> Gamers might not want it right now, but people always trade away their consumer rights and privacy for the sake of convenience eventually. We've already seen it with movies / TV shows. At least with them you can pirate a local copy. You can't make your own backup of a game that only exists in some data center somewhere.
> ...



What about third world countries? The internet is pretty bad down here, even with all the technological advancements, not everyone can afford the monthly fee or sometimes the infraestructure just isn't there, but our people still save for a console and represent a fair share of their sales


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jun 20, 2022)

elpapadelospollitos said:


> What about third world countries? The internet is pretty bad down here, even with all the technological advancements, not everyone can afford the monthly fee or sometimes the infraestructure just isn't there, but our people still save for a console and represent a fair share of their sales


Depends on the market. M$ pulled out of brazil this generation iirc. I think it was hard to get ahold of PS Vitas in certain parts of South America. The unfortunate reality is if companies can't make money in a place they won't provide their products there. I'm not sure if Nintendo sell consoles in Poland but the Switch has no native language support for Polish so the modding community had to add it in.

We're talking a decade down the line anyway though, by that point there will likely be multiple satellite internet providers available like Starlink (to the dismay of astronomers)

Edit: And if there's a market companies usually give steep discounts to poorer countries. YouTube premium is ~10x cheaper in Ukraine than in the UK, and that was before the war started,


----------



## krakenx (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Why are they releasing their titles on PC?



Triple dipping. I know it's Square-Enix, but take FF7 remake for example.  First it released as a PS4 exclusive.  Then 2 years later it releases on EGS for full price.  Than another year later it releases again on Steam for full price.  Three nearly identical releases of the same game at full price after 3-4 years.  Even though I have the PS4 version already, I might get the Steam version.

Another Sony example is Horizon Zero Dawn.  I got the PS4 version used for $15, but didn't play it.  It released on PC 2-3 years later and I bought it for full price and really liked it.  Now it has a sequel, so I have to decide whether to wait another 1-2 years for PC, or just buy the PS5 version now or when it goes on sale.

I haven't played God of War, but I think there are like 12+ games.  On PC, you get one, and if you want more, gotta buy a PS5.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> My post still stands





CompSciOrBust said:


> I think sooner or later cloud services like Stadia and X Cloud will kill off consoles. It's not what consumers want right now but the stuff that current gen consoles have are things that people got mad about when M$ tried to do it with the Xbox One.
> 
> Unlike removing the disk drive and requiring an internet connection to activate a game you have on physical media cloud gaming does actually provide benefits. No install times, no updates, always running on the latest hardware if there is a revision.
> Gamers might not want it right now, but people always trade away their consumer rights and privacy for the sake of convenience eventually. We've already seen it with movies / TV shows. At least with them you can pirate a local copy. You can't make your own backup of a game that only exists in some data center somewhere.
> ...





elpapadelospollitos said:


> What about third world countries?


Americans have a offline console to play, its called the 360.







CompSciOrBust said:


> Depends on the market. M$ pulled out of brazil this generation iirc. I think it was hard to get ahold of PS Vitas in certain parts of South America. The unfortunate reality is if companies can't make money in a place they won't provide their products there. I'm not sure if Nintendo sell consoles in Poland but the Switch has no native language support for Polish so the modding community had to add it in.
> 
> We're talking a decade down the line anyway though, by that point there will likely be multiple satellite internet providers available like Starlink (to the dismay of astronomers)
> 
> Edit: And if there's a market companies usually give steep discounts to poorer countries. YouTube premium is ~10x cheaper in Ukraine than in the UK, and that was before the war started,


Okay, so maybe no PS6 then.


krakenx said:


> Triple dipping. I know it's Square-Enix, but take FF7 remake for example.  First it released as a PS4 exclusive.  Then 2 years later it releases on EGS for full price.  Than another year later it releases again on Steam for full price.  Three nearly identical releases of the same game at full price after 3-4 years.  Even though I have the PS4 version already, I might get the Steam version.
> 
> Another Sony example is Horizon Zero Dawn.  I got the PS4 version used for $15, but didn't play it.  It released on PC 2-3 years later and I bought it for full price and really liked it.  Now it has a sequel, so I have to decide whether to wait another 1-2 years for PC, or just buy the PS5 version now or when it goes on sale.
> 
> I haven't played God of War, but I think there are like 12+ games.  On PC, you get one, and if you want more, gotta buy a PS5.


Interesting so users are willing to buy multiple full price ports.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 20, 2022)

"The average consumer doesn't care about backwards compatibility"

I'm definitely not the average consumer then, lmao. I for sure would be at least influenced whether or not to buy a console on the basis of it's potential to play older games. Sorry I broke the quote. Don't feel like fixing it.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Americans have a offline console to play, its called the 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's my opinion


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yeah it's my opinion


Which one?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Which one?


That the ps6 will happen


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> That the ps6 will happen


Will you get one?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Will you get one?


If cloud gaming is a global thing, no, if not, yes


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> If cloud gaming is a global thing, no, if not, yes


So you will buy the PS6 console if cloud game is not available globally?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> So you will buy the PS6 console if cloud game is not available globally?


By globally, I mean if cloud gaming would be the same on both consoles


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> By globally, I mean if cloud gaming would be the same on both consoles


So if cloud gaming is not cross generation you will get the PS6.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> So if cloud game is not cross generation you will get the PS6.


Yeah


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yeah


Okay, nice.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 20, 2022)

Will there be a PS6  ...does a giraffe have a long neck?!


----------



## boomered (Jun 20, 2022)

you might be right that the market will focus more about the average guy. and they don't care if they phsyical own a console / game or not.


----------



## elk1007 (Jun 21, 2022)

I wonder what the next gimmick will be.
Maybe smell-o-vision?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Will there be a PS6  ...does a giraffe have a long neck?!


Not if they evolve to a short necked species.


boomered said:


> you might be right that the market will focus more about the average guy. and they don't care if they phsyical own a console / game or not.


It looks like it.


elk1007 said:


> I wonder what the next gimmick will be.
> Maybe smell-o-vision?


My bet is more technology that can surveil you.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 21, 2022)

Nakamichi said:


> I.... i only have 2,4ghz wifi and 5G


upgrade your router to a 5ghz/2.4 ghz  hybrid your probably way overdue for a router upgrade via your isp or did you buy it yourself? next best thing buy a long cat 5 cable and hardwire


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> sony really fucked up bc with the ps5.



PS1, PS2 games can be easily emulated on many devices. An actual PS3 can be bought for pretty cheap. Nearly every PS4 game anyone cares about works on the PS5. There really isn't much need for bc on a PS5 to begin with.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 21, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> PS1, PS2 games can be easily emulated on many devices. An actual PS3 can be bought for pretty cheap. Nearly every PS4 game anyone cares about works on the PS5. There really isn't much need for bc on a PS5 to begin with.


except, you must leave those devices or plugged in and/or keep the devices.  with the series x, you can pretty much sell all your old xbox stuff.  I stand by my statement.  sony fucked up bc badly.  and, if you read what I said in @KiiWii 's thread, streaming--if you get disconnected, it does not save your progress, so you're pretty much fucked.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> next best thing buy a long cat 5 cable and hardwire


this


alt_Human said:


> PS1, PS2 games can be easily emulated on many devices. An actual PS3 can be bought for pretty cheap. Nearly every PS4 game anyone cares about works on the PS5. There really isn't much need for bc on a PS5 to begin with.


What an elegant solution.


godreborn said:


> except, you must leave those devices or plugged in and/or keep the devices.  with the series x, you can pretty much sell all your old xbox stuff.  I stand by my statement.  sony fucked up bc badly.  and, if you read what I said in @KiiWii 's thread, streaming--if you get disconnected, it does not save your progress, so you're pretty much fucked.


Agreed


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> except, you must leave those devices or plugged in and/or keep the devices.  with the series x, you can pretty much sell all your old xbox stuff.  I stand by my statement.  sony fucked up bc badly.  and, if you read what I said in @KiiWii 's thread, streaming--if you get disconnected, it does not save your progress, so you're pretty much fucked.



There are a good amount of games that people ask for that aren't on the Xbox bc list, and no more will be added because the program has ended. I don't agree with there being much of a problem, for me. I'm fine with your opinion. I'm just offering a different one and some discussion. Not trying to prove you wrong.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 21, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> There are a good amount of games that people ask for that aren't on the Xbox bc list, and no more will be added because the program has ended. I don't agree with there being much of a problem, for me. I'm fine with your opinion. I'm just offering a different one and some discussion. Not trying to prove you wrong.


I want eternal sonata on the system, and afaik, it's based on the publisher which is bandai namco here in the states iirc.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What an elegant solution.



Buy a bigger tv? I dunno. lol. I only say that becasue I'm not sure what you mean. I have my PC, PS5, Series X, and Switch connected to my tv. Inputs left if I feel some need to hook up my modded PS3. Can play PSX/PS2 games on the PS3 or via emulator on the PC. Sitting 7 feet away from a 75" screen on my sofa with a wireless controller, wireless kb/m, and Dolby Atmos audio system is elegant enough for me.


----------



## Elden_Dead (Jun 22, 2022)

PS6 is unnecessary now, PS5 is getting more games so PS6 will not come for 2 or more years! Maybe the PS5 pro or plus version may come around!


----------



## Creamu (Jun 22, 2022)

Elden_Dead said:


> PS6 is unnecessary now, PS5 is getting more games so PS6 will not come for 2 or more years! Maybe the PS5 pro or plus version may come around!


It will take far longer than two more years I believe.


alt_Human said:


> Buy a bigger tv? I dunno. lol. I only say that becasue I'm not sure what you mean. I have my PC, PS5, Series X, and Switch connected to my tv. Inputs left if I feel some need to hook up my modded PS3. Can play PSX/PS2 games on the PS3 or via emulator on the PC. Sitting 7 feet away from a 75" screen on my sofa with a wireless controller, wireless kb/m, and Dolby Atmos audio system is elegant enough for me.


Alot of peolple like a all in one solution is what I am saying.


----------



## smf (Jun 22, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Hello,
> 
> at this point will there even be a PS6? What are your predictions, will we live in a cloud?


I predict that we can't possibly know.

Sony could release another console and not call it PS6
Sony might not release another console
Sony might release PS6 and it bombs
Sony might release PS6 and it's such a paradigm shift that it changes how we play games forever


----------



## Creamu (Jun 22, 2022)

smf said:


> I predict that we can't possibly know.
> 
> Sony could release another console and not call it PS6
> Sony might not release another console
> ...


I hope the last one is the correct prediction, but since there seems no pressure to innovate I don't think it will happen. Although one would think, if hardware is improving in increasingly lesser steps from generation to generation they would come up with totally new things on other fronts... maybe that will come, but I don't think we are close to that change in thinking yet.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 22, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Alot of peolple like a all in one solution is what I am saying.



I understood what you were saying. I was saying that other solutions are not really any less elegant. A person adding a PS3 to the mix doesn't suddenly make everything a big mess.

Also, "a lot" is two words.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 22, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Also, "a lot" is two words.


thx


----------



## godreborn (Jun 23, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I hope the last one is the correct prediction, but since there seems no pressure to innovate I don't think it will happen. Although one would think, if hardware is improving in increasingly lesser steps from generation to generation they would come up with totally new things on other fronts... maybe that will come, but I don't think we are close to that change in thinking yet.


That is true for the most part.  this generation is about speed more than probably anything else.  You don't need a powerful setup for that.


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 23, 2022)

KitChan said:


> No, they're going to skip 6 and go straight to PS7 because 6 got scared of 7 and ran away.


Considering what 7 did to 9 can you blame 6?



chrisrlink said:


> upgrade your router to a 5ghz/2.4 ghz  hybrid your probably way overdue for a router upgrade via your isp or did you buy it yourself? next best thing buy a long cat 5 cable and hardwire


Would the CAT6 or 7 be better choice?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 23, 2022)

RandomUser said:


> Considering what 7 did to 9 can you blame 6?
> 
> 
> Would the CAT6 or 7 be better choice?


i think it depends on what your router takes like mine is 5 yrs old so i think a 5e is max me


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> That is true for the most part.  this generation is about speed more than probably anything else.  You don't need a powerful setup for that.


We need to put more pressure on the industry. I want games where I can sit in a chair that can move in all 3D directions and put you under increased and decreased G power. Imagine going into a crash in gran turismo and your car is spinning in the air.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> We need to put more pressure on the industry. I want games where I can sit in a chair that can move in all 3D directions and put you under increased and decreased G power. Imagine going into a crash in gran turismo and your car is spinning in the air.


that might give people motion sickness.    plus, a lot of g's can make it hard to breathe iirc.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that might give people motion sickness.    plus, a lot of g's can make it hard to breathe iirc.


Tell me you don't want this:


----------



## SScorpio (Jul 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that might give people motion sickness.    plus, a lot of g's can make it hard to breathe iirc.


The consumer 2, 3, and 6 axis DOF chairs actually barely move but can give a sensation that makes it feel many times more than it actually is. IE the chair tilts back five degrees, but it feels like a plane in a heavy ascent.


----------



## smf (Jul 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> The consumer 2, 3, and 6 axis DOF chairs actually barely move but can give a sensation that makes it feel many times more than it actually is. IE the chair tilts back five degrees, but it feels like a plane in a heavy ascent.


I've sat on ones even for the commercial entertainment market that hardly move.

There was one that was basically a bench you sat on with your feet on the floor and with the VR headset on, the vibrations and tilting was enough to make you feel like you were moving much more violently than you actually were.

R360 was brute force and basically unplayable, the equivalent of 3d films using extreme z axis to "justify" the extra cost.


----------



## Robe1 (Aug 27, 2022)

What puzzles me is, why are they releasing their titles on PC? This disolves the integrity of the console. Maybe they will go for a branding type of thing on PC or full on cloud?


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 27, 2022)

Robe1 said:


> What puzzles me is, why are they releasing their titles on PC? This disolves the integrity of the console. Maybe they will go for a branding type of thing on PC or full on cloud?


Because people who do not have PlayStation consoles (nor interest in buying them) will buy the games they release on PC, thus broadening their market. Games drive profit more than consoles do, typically, because a shitload of money is invested in R&D and production thereof. Porting games they're already making anyway to another platform of the same architecture that's not generally competing with the platform is extra money for not a ton of extra work.

Xbox has been doing the same thing for a bit longer to pretty notable success. It makes a lot of sense if you don't think about the whole console wars perspective and look at it more objectively. More sales, more dollars.

Edit: That's not to say "console exclusivity" will ever go away, because people who buy either an Xbox or a PlayStation are going to continue to exist. Those are actual competing platforms appealing to a similar demographic.


----------



## Adam512 (Aug 27, 2022)

I hope that PS5 Pro/Slim will come soon where you can change the internal HDD like in the case of PS4. PS6 just won't be that soon I think.


----------



## Robe1 (Oct 1, 2022)

Why wouldn't there be, people would get tired of the 5 at some point


----------



## Takoto (Oct 1, 2022)

Definitely, it might not be for some time, of course, but eventually improvements in technological capabilities will give more of an intensive. And, of course, they'll want to sell some more stuff.


----------



## Keylogger (Oct 5, 2022)

I just need a playstation which is compatible with PS1, PS2, PS3, pS4 and PS5 games


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2022)

Keylogger said:


> I just need a playstation which is compatible with PS1, PS2, PS3, pS4 and PS5 games


Maybe with the ps6.  Imagine playing a ps3 game, streamed, then losing your connection.  Ugh.  Anyway, Microsoft is kicking their ass in that regard.  So far there's only been one game for the series x that was on the 360 that I wanted and wasn't bc.


----------



## Tad24 (Nov 23, 2022)

I think ps 6 is coming, but it's not going to happen very soon.


----------



## Adam512 (Nov 25, 2022)

PS6 planned ...  it will happen around 2027. In document "*ready to introduce a new console*". https://www.gizchina.com/2022/11/24/ps6-sony-reveals-the-release-date-of-the-playstation-6/


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2022)

Robe1 said:


> Why wouldn't there be, people would get tired of the 5 at some point


I know we are a while out on the initial reply but

Sony goes pop. Would not be the first megacorp to do so, though lower on the list than some others (they have money, fairly diverse income, credit rating not bad, lot of assets, own both tech and the means to make it... it would take some massive fraud to knock them out).
Sony gets a new CEO, decides the playstation division is not worth the effort and kicks it in the head.
Sony gets a new CEO, decides the playstation hardware division is not worth the effort and goes software only.
Sony gets a new CEO, sells the hardware division to someone else and they take over. Might technically then be a PS6.
Consoles lose relevance. Someone might crack streaming games, phones might take over in a big way (give tablets happily handle emulation of devices up to the PS3 at this point that is a fair bit of native power, or indeed everything the Switch does and the Switch was a middling-good phone when it was released never mind now).
We take a fork and go into the good universe where console makers are like DVD player makers and everybody builds to a standard. Technically a PS6 might exist but only in the same way the PC I am typing this on is an IBM PC derivative, not in the way people generally understand consoles as a thing.
A gamma ray burst wipes out all technology and probably a lot of life such that PS6 is the last thing on anybody's mind.

Someone cracking some kind of streaming service (the technology and infrastructure is already there, would cost a fair bit to implement though) such that the PS5 or something remains for a long time with a native library and streamed also library for the new shiny shiny is the most likely of those from where I sit, though I certainly hope the DVD player model is adopted.


----------



## smf (Nov 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> We need to put more pressure on the industry. I want games where I can sit in a chair that can move in all 3D directions and put you under increased and decreased G power. Imagine going into a crash in gran turismo and your car is spinning in the air.


Sorted https://www.konixmultisystem.co.uk/index.php?id=konix_chair


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 25, 2022)

PS6 is definitely going to be released.

However, the level of excitement for me has dropped considerably because PlayStation doesn't have exclusives anymore or it's just a console exclusive meaning you can get it on PC.

Nintendo still has exclusives so they're sort of the last standing, but if your PC can handle its emulator then there's not much reason to buy one.


----------



## Adam512 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 26, 2022)

^ I concur.

"Consoles" these days are just wannabe gaming PCs.


----------



## teamlocust (Nov 26, 2022)

try again in 7 years


----------



## XRTerra (Nov 27, 2022)

Yes. 100%. At least the ps5 will be able to last longer than the ps4 thanks to:

A. Fast SSD.
B. PS4 was like a low end pc when it came out. PS5 is like a high end pc now.


----------



## Adam512 (Nov 27, 2022)

comment number 100.
"PS5 is like a high end pc now"...
I didn't know that PC can be highEnd when it has problem with 4k60FPS and that it can have ZEN2 when the architecture is currently ZEN4... I don't even want to think what ZEN will be in 2028. There are also not enough PlayStation exclusives anymore.

In my opinion, the shift in today's tech world is much more than in the past, so already PS5 is outdated and we are waiting for an improved PS5 Pro that can handle at least 4k60FPS (ps5 runs a little above 4K30fps in graphics mode...) A new console would just should have set everything in 4k to at least 60FPS.


----------



## Adam512 (Nov 27, 2022)

consoles have always been a little behind technically, which is why they have a great price, but I simply think that the PS5 is just "between generations" and the real new gen console will only be the PS5 Pro or PS6, because there is a huge technical shift.

sony if you are reading this please more exclusives.


----------

